# teTex-base and ghostscript



## murias (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,

Wrapping up a major upgrade of one of our servers, from 7.1 to 8.1, then of course all the ports.  For those that have done this already, you most likely know this was not necessarily the easiest task with many of the changes that had been made to some of the ports within the last year.

I am down to the final ports needing upgrading.

I have run into a bit of a snag though and looking for a bit of assistance on how to make this work.

I use portmaster to manage all installed ports.

When I go to upgrade teTex-base, portmaster wants to install ghostscript8, asks me if this is ok before continuing.  I tell it no, ghostscript8-nox11 got upgraded when ImageMagick got updated.

How can I tell teTex-base to use the ghostscript8-nox11 that I have already installed?

thanx.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2010)

```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf ought to work (untested).


----------



## murias (Nov 23, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> ```
> WITHOUT_X11=yes
> ```
> in /etc/make.conf ought to work (untested).



Tested to work.

Thanx for such a fast response.  In doing a bit more reading, thought I might have to do such a thing or something like:


```
WITH_NOX11=yes
```

or maybe even a portmaster -o kinda thing.

this worked well.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

murias said:
			
		

> Tested to work.
> 
> Thanx for such a fast response.  In doing a bit more reading, thought I might have to do such a thing or something like:
> ...



WITHOUT_X11=yes is the official way.  In fact, that's all that print/ghostscript8-nox11 does.  The Makefile just sets WITHOUT_X11=yes and then installs print/ghostscript8.

Setting that value in /etc/make.conf is just a shorter way to the same result.  And of course other ports pay attention to that setting, so you don't have to look for the -nox11 version of each.


----------

